# Mac Tools CP5952/03



## Thatonedudeuh (Jan 17, 2021)

Hey, I was going through some old stuff in my closet and I found a slot car racing set, I never opened or used it, I was looking for prices on it to try and sell it, but I can't find one. The box is a little messed up, but otherwise everything is in good condition.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Is it this set with 4 cars? Are they the same cars?


----------



## Thatonedudeuh (Jan 17, 2021)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Is it this set with 4 cars? Are they the same cars?


Like same 4 that came with the box? If that's what you mean then yes


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Mac Tools Racing Slot Car Track Set toy Dewalt Ford GT HO Scale Auto World model | eBay


Compatible with most HO scale slot cars. Mac tools electric racing slot car set by Auto World. Dated 2011. Decals were never placed on the flags.



www.ebay.com













MAC TOOLS SLOT CAR SET MACTOOLS CP5952/03 RARE NEW! | #415599764


You are bidding on a rare Mac Tools Slot Car Track set. This set is new and has never been played with however we did open it, and were going to set it up, but my nephew decided he wasnt interested so




www.worthpoint.com


----------



## Thatonedudeuh (Jan 17, 2021)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Mac Tools Racing Slot Car Track Set toy Dewalt Ford GT HO Scale Auto World model | eBay
> 
> 
> Compatible with most HO scale slot cars. Mac tools electric racing slot car set by Auto World. Dated 2011. Decals were never placed on the flags.
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## Ak boss (Dec 24, 2021)

Thatonedudeuh said:


> Hey, I was going through some old stuff in my closet and I found a slot car racing set, I never opened or used it, I was looking for prices on it to try and sell it, but I can't find one. The box is a little messed up, but otherwise everything is in good condition.



Did you ever find out how much the Mac Tools track set was worth? I also have one and can not seem to find anything on value. Worthpoint doesn’t give you auction price without being a subscription holder and I am not one. 
Thank you in advance for r your input


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

If you set up an email notification alert at eBay they will let you know if one is listed again....


----------

